
Jack Dorsey says he’s rethinking the core of how Twitter works - dtien
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2018/08/15/jack-dorsey-says-hes-rethinking-core-how-twitter-works/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.b96830032136
======
patrickg_zill
It would be trivial to have a Twitter people would appreciate:

1\. Strictly a time oriented feed. If I don't want to see someone's tweets I
will unfollow them.

2\. Rankings in 2 dimensions for 2 scores, each out of say 1000 since with so
many millions of subscribers 100 wouldn't be fine grained enough. Then let ME
determine what ranking I want to filter on.

Reality is that Twitter is not about free speech or any other high minded
ideal, but about manipulation of public opinion.

That all this is happening in the 90 days before the 2018 mid term elections
is not a coincidence.

